# P220 sas dak



## BigSkiff (Mar 6, 2009)

Well after many years of wanting a Sig I finally got one. It's nice when you get something you've wanted for a long time and it turns out to be everything you thought it would be. This is my new winter time carry gun. I love shooting this thing. It is so smooth.


----------



## boildown (Nov 21, 2008)

Sweet looking sig


----------



## rfair (Feb 9, 2009)

What do they go for?
I like the looks of that ! Maybe I'll have to start saving again!!!


----------



## BigSkiff (Mar 6, 2009)

The list price is $1200. Street price is usually $900 - $1000. The SAS (Sig Anti Snag) is from the Sig Custom Shop. All the hard edges have been melted or smoothed out, it has a DAK trigger that is very smooth, has a Tritium front sight, and custom shop wood grips. This one is a .45 but they also make other calibers, 9mm & .40SW. There is also a compact version. It's a very nice shooter, and exceptionally accurate.


----------

